# Looking for a Puppy in MA



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently lost my little boy Gizmo before he could even come home.. My story is here..
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/loving-memory/264650-6-week-old-gone-already.html#post3451330

I want to get back to my plan and find my new companion. I would prefer to adopt but if anyone has a suggestion of a breeder or someone who has an 8-10 week old male with a good reputation, it would be greatly appreciated. 

I feel like my heart has been ripped out and I think the only way to help heal the pain is to find little Gizmo's counterpart. Thank you all in advance for your help.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ck with ryanhaus , wolfiesmom here has one of her dogs he's a character Sorry for your loss, so sad,


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you set on a male pup? My breeder sent this email to me last week. It's a female pup, though..

_*** information/email removed by ADMIN. Please contact poster for more information***_

http://www.vonryansgermanshepherds.com/
*Thank you!!! Have a great Day!*


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

My breeder is in Chelmsford but he's been great. Not sure what he has on the ground right now - had some nice pups out of Wum and Ziva recently but I'm not sure if they're all sold.

Puppies


----------



## ZoraWest (Apr 24, 2013)

*puppy in ma*



Shaina said:


> My breeder is in Chelmsford but he's been great. Not sure what he has on the ground right now - had some nice pups out of Wum and Ziva recently but I'm not sure if they're all sold.
> 
> Puppies


The puppies from Wum and Ziva are all gone. I only know because I just acquired the last puppy that Kevin was going to keep for himself. He does have some adults available though.


----------



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

THANK YOU THANK YOU to everybody for your help! Last night I was able to help a family out and got their 10 week old full blood Sable GSD! The family had a 3 year old girl and thought a GSD puppy would have completed their family. Turns out a puppy was too much to handle with the 3 year old.

He is now my new family member!! He fills the hole in my hear that was left after puppy1 passed away.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Congrats. Pics please 

(also since he's sable it's *possible* you have a working line puppy...get the pedigree if you can and don't be afraid to ask questions here in the puppy section...  )



BrittanyC said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU to everybody for your help! Last night I was able to help a family out and got their 10 week old full blood Sable GSD! The family had a 3 year old girl and thought a GSD puppy would have completed their family. Turns out a puppy was too much to handle with the 3 year old.
> 
> He is now my new family member!! He fills the hole in my hear that was left after puppy1 passed away.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

make sure you know what you want in a gsd, do not be afraid to expand your search.


----------



## BrittanyC (Apr 9, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Wow! Congrats. Pics please
> 
> (also since he's sable it's *possible* you have a working line puppy...get the pedigree if you can and don't be afraid to ask questions here in the puppy section...  )


Supposedly he is working line. I have some papers that came with him. I also have a packet to register him with the AKC. If I do that will it tell me what line he is for sure?

I will be taking more photos this weekend for sure


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Aww what a cutie!

Actually if you post the full registered names of his dam and sire, which should be on the paperwork, there are a lot of folks here who can tell you about his genetic history!

This will be very helpful to you as you raise him and understand his drives and temperament. 

In a basic sense - the working lines *tend* to have more drive and need a job to channel their energy, they like to be more active, more so then some other dogs/breeds you may have dealt with.

Since you now have a working line pup I suggest you educate yourself on raising a workingline puppy! 




BrittanyC said:


> Supposedly he is working line. I have some papers that came with him. I also have a packet to register him with the AKC. If I do that will it tell me what line he is for sure?
> 
> I will be taking more photos this weekend for sure
> http://s611.photobucket.com/user/05eclipse05/media/Giz_zps09a4f9fc.jpg.html


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and when you have the names of the sire and dam post them in this subforum: Bloodlines & Pedigrees - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------

